# Concept of the Covenant in Isl*m



## Marrow Man (Aug 28, 2011)

A question came up during our SS class this morning, one that I had never given any thought to before. Is there any kind of a covenantal framework or concept of covenant theology that is part of the Isl*mic religion? I would think that given the transcend ant nature of God in that religion that the concept of a covenant between God and man would not work too well. But would even a suzerain-type treat be understood in the religion?


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think the Quran or Hadith even mentions the word "covenant". However, as Moslems trace their heritage back to Abraham, and accept the Torah, I would think they would have to believe in the Abrahamic covenant. 

I'm just thinking out loud - but if a Moslem was to keep faithfully keep salat, zakat, etc...even then they cannot be sure of their salvation, so if they have covenants I don't see how they could play a role in redemption from their understanding.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 28, 2011)

This seems to have some good information: Islam



> Q: What is the primary Covenant (Contract) between Allah and all humans?
> 
> A: And when your God took from the sons of Adam from their backs (= thohourihim) their offspring and He (Allah) made them testify upon themselves: Am I (Allah) not your God?! They said: Of course yes! We have testified; (Allah says) So that you (humans) do not say on the Day of Judgment that we were of this (Testimony) unaware; Or you say: Indeed our forefathers had taken false gods before and we were an offspring after them so do you destroy us for what the invalidators of the Truth (Testimony) did. And this is how We (Allah) explain the lines of the Quran in detail and perhaps they may return (to their God).
> Translation of: Ayat 172 - 174, Surat AlA'raf.
> ...


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 28, 2011)

To correct myself, I was flipping through and covenant - in the past tense - is mentioned in the Quran, Sura 2: 63, 84 (referring to the Israelite's).


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 28, 2011)

Tim, what comes to my mind is the transitory nature of the Quran itself -- as more "revelation" was given it could contradict and supercede previous "scripture." It's hard to imagine a covenant when nothing that is said is permanent. Allah is presented as capricious -- you could do everything right according to Islam, and have Allah kick you out in the end. The surest hope is to die in jihad, but even that's no guarantee. This relationship between Allah and the Muslim would not meet even the worldly sense of a covenant or even a contract.

Here are a few resources I have found helpful. The first is written by two brothers, now Christians, reared by a Muslim cleric:
Caner, Emir Fethi, and Ergun Mehmet Caner. _Unveiling Islam_. Grand Rapids, Mich: Kregel Publications, 2002.

And

McDowell, Bruce A., and Anees Zaka. _Muslims and Christians at the Table_. Phillipsburg, NJ: P & R Publishers, 1999.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 28, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Here are a few resources I have found helpful. The first is written by two brothers, now Christians, reared by a Muslim cleric:
> Caner, Emir Fethi, and Ergun Mehmet Caner. Unveiling Islam. Grand Rapids, Mich: Kregel Publications, 2002.



Thanks for the comments. As for the recommendations, I would probably avoid this one. The latter Caner brother actually lied about a great deal of his M*sl*m upbringing and history (e.g,, saying he was born and raised in Turkey and was trained to be a jihadist and makes lots of misrepresentations with regard to his religious abilities as well (pretending he can speak Arabic when he cannot). This has caused a problem in the apologetics community because M*sl*ms find it very difficult to take the claims of Christianity seriously when someone engages in this kind of dishonesty.


----------

